# Is the Septuagint availalbe in Greek?



## 3John2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Just wondering if the Septuagint is actually sold nowadays? I'm assuming for seminary students etc. Also is it in Koine? Classical? I'd be interesting in purchasing one to work continue working on my Greek.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 9, 2007)

It's in Koine. esword has a free module for it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2007)

This article w/links may be helpful.


----------



## 3John2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks!!! Going to check out amazon & ebay.


----------

